# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  World's Fastest Bike

## ViSIoN

*THE TOMAHAWK*


*This is 8200CC Monster of a Bike. It's like
riding a 2-wheeled Train Engine.*




*ENGINE*


500 BHP (372KW)@ 5600 RPM (60.4 BHP/LITER); 525LB,-FT (712nM)@ 4200RPM10-cYLINDER 90 DEGREE v-TYPE, LIQUID-COOLED, 505 CUBIC INCHES (8277cc)356-T6 ALUMINUM alloy block with cast iron liners, aluminum alloy cylinder heads.Bore x Stroke: 4.03 inches x 3.96 inches (102.4 x 100.6)Two purshrod actuated overhead valves per cylinder with roller type hydraulic lifters.Sequential, multi port electronic fuel injection with individual runnersCompression Ration: 9.6 : 1Max Engine Speed : 6000rpmFuel Requirement: Unleaded premium, 93 octane (R+M/2)Oil System: Dry Sump; takes 8 quarts Mobil 110W30 Syntheic.Cooling System: Twin aluminum radiators mounted atop engine intake manifolds, force-fed from front-mounted, belt driven turbine fan.Take 11 quarts of antifreeze.Exhaust System: Equal lenght tubular stainless steel headers with dual collectors andcentral rear outlets.




*SUSPENSION:*


*FRONT*


Outboard, single side parallel upper and lower control arms made from poloshed billet 

aluminum. Mounted via ball joint to aluminum steering uprights and hubs, Five degrees 

caster. Single, fully adjustable centrally located coil over damper (2.25 inch coil with 

adustable spring perch); pullrod and rocker actuated mono linkage. Center lock racing 

style hubs.


*REAR:*


hand fabricated box section steel inboard swing arms, incorporating "hydral link" lockable 

recirculating hydraulic circuit parking stand. Single fully adjustable centrally located 

koni coil over damper (2.25 inch coil with adjustable spring perch); pushred and rocker 

actuated mono linkage. Center lock racing style hubs.


*BRAKES:*


*FRONT*

20 inch perimeter mounted drilled machined stainless steel rotors, one wheel. Two four 

piston fixed aluminum calipers per wheel (16 pistons total), custom designed. Blue 

anodized caliper finish. hand actived.


*REAR*

20 inch perimeter mointed drilled cast iron rotors, one per wheel. One four piston fixed 

aluminum caliper per wheel (8 pistons total), custom designed. Blue anodized caliper 

finish. Foot activated. The Tomahawk is a Viper V-10 based motorcycle, a 500 

horsepower engine with four wheels beneath it. Chrysler will e selling the otiginal 

Tomahawk comcept and nine replicas through Neiman Marcus, for up to *$555.000* each, 

The motorcycles cannot be licensed, so they cammot be legally driven on public roads. A 

Chrysler spolesman told Reuters they were meant as rolling sculptures. Rumors had the 

Tomahwak selling for under *$200.000* most likely at a loss or breakeven price, for 

publicity purposes bur still fully drivable. 

Wolfgang Bernhard, Chrysler's not particularly respected first mate, was said to nbe 

enthusiastic about that project, so mich so that hundreds were projected to be built at 

under *$200.000* each. They reportedly cost Chrysler over *$100.000* to build (admittedly the 

work is outsourced). 

The Dodhe Tomahawk can reach 60 miles an hour in about 2.5 seconds, and has a 

theoretical 

top speed of nearly 400 mph. Each pair of wheels is separated by a few inches and each wheel 

has an independent suspension. Bernhard said four wheels were necessary to handle the power 

from the engine. The Tomahawk remains on display at auto shows though well out of reach of 

the general public, elevated on a special display.


*PERFOEMANCE:*


*0-60 MPH: 2.5 seconds (est.)
Top Speed: 300+ mph (est.)*


*DIMENSIONS:*


*Lenght:* 102 inches
*Width:* 27.7inches
*Hight:* 36.9 inches
*Wheelbase:* 76 inches
*Seat Height:* 29 inches
*Weight:* 1,500 lbs.
*Track Front:* 10 in
*Weight Dist:* 49 F/5-1R
*Ground Clearance:* 3 in
*Fuel:* 3.25 gallons


*ELECTRICAL SYSTEM:*


*Alernator:* 136-amp high-speed
*Battery:* leak resistant, maintenance free 600 CCA
*Lighting:* Headlights consist of 12 five watt LEDs, front, with beam-modifying optics and 

masked lenses. Eight LEDs, rear, Headlamps articulate with wheels.


*TRANSMISSION:*

*Manual, foot shifted two speed*

Aluminum cased two speed, sequential racing stle with dog ring, straight cut grears. 

*Gear Ration:* 1st 18:38 and 2nd 23:25.
*Clutch:* Double disc, dry plate with organic friction materials, hand lever actuated with assist
*Final drive:* Dual 110 link motorcycle style chains
*Front Sprocket:* 14 Teeth
*Rear Sprockets:* 35 Teeth

Longitudinal, Centrally mounted engine, rear wheel drive layout; monocoque construction, 

engine is ventral, stressed member. Body of billet aluminum.

----------


## Real8

damn. . . . that shit looks powerful

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks...Real...8-

----------

